# Any long term reviews on 5.10 Kestrel Lace?



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in need of new shoes and have historically ridden ultra rigid CF-soled, XC race shoes . . . pretty much everywhere. But I just don't care that much any more and aside from a nice rigid sole, I'm leaning more towards comfort. I know the Boa enclosures on the Kestrels have a habit of self-grenading but how are the lace versions holding up? Still having probs with delaminating rubber?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have about 300mi on mine and no issues at all, also have 3 enduro races, some hiking!
use them with mallet e and I have a very good contact pedal/shoes!

I you want boa I'd look at the spec cliplite, but I have nothing bad to say about the kestrel lace


----------



## James39 (Aug 18, 2015)

No issues on mine, they've held up quite well. Really comfortable, decent traction when you have to hike something, all around the best MTB shoe I've owned thus far. I'd expect to get a couple seasons out of them, though I run clipless on DH4s so I don't have any pins shredding the soles.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

https://freehubmag.com/articles/five-ten-kestrel-lace
Five Ten Kestrel Lace | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking | Page 2


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have Kestrels with Boas and first the plastic cleat plate pulled out from under the rubber sole at the toe. I glued that down and then the soles completely shredded from the pins when not clipped in. I glued the shreds back together with Aqua Seal. This was with less than 100 hrs of riding. My next shoes will be something different.


----------



## quagmireDan (Aug 4, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> use them with mallet e and I have a very good contact pedal/shoes!


Any issues with the sole getting in the way of the pedal/pins when clipping out? What position are running the clips (i.e middle front, etc)? thanks


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

quagmireDan said:


> Any issues with the sole getting in the way of the pedal/pins when clipping out? What position are running the clips (i.e middle front, etc)? thanks


Having this issue as well. Maybe it is by foot size, but trying to unclip from Mallet E LS with the Kestrel lace is frustrating. I have the pins wound in and the spacer under the cleat too (which sucks since the cleat now hits the ground when walking).

I'm thinking it's my cleat position and foot size. Large feet and I like to run the cleats towards the back of the slots.


----------



## quagmireDan (Aug 4, 2016)

TX_CLG said:


> Having this issue as well. Maybe it is by foot size, but trying to unclip from Mallet E LS with the Kestrel lace is frustrating. I have the pins wound in and the spacer under the cleat too (which sucks since the cleat now hits the ground when walking).
> 
> I'm thinking it's my cleat position and foot size. Large feet and I like to run the cleats towards the back of the slots.


I've since gone back to SPDs (still using kesteral lace) and life is so much better. Zero problems clipping out. Love the shoes with SPDs. Not sure if it was the pedal shoe combo or just the pedals but I know it wasn't my technique. Mallets have been sold.


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'm about to list my mallets as well but do have 1 other shoe I can try before doing so. Also have a pair of SPDs to go back to.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have any issues clipping in/out, but I did have to use the spacer that came with the cleats when installing them in the shoes. The cleat will hit the ground from time to time when hiking/walking


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone here have problems with the cleat moving sideways while riding? I've had mine just under a year. The sole has been falling apart but the cleat part was working well until last week. For reference after a ride my cleats are toed in instead of straight. I have the screws pretty tight, close to stripping. 

I have a race next week so if I need new shoes now is the time.


----------

